# Some feedback on my website would be nice



## Raj_55555 (May 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

I read in some thread at TPF that you aren't a real photographer if you don't have a web site. Well here goes: Rajarshi Photography, my new website I just created yesterday at zero cost. I know, not very special.:er: But still some feedback would be nice.

I'm not really looking to go professional(not yet), and not considering buying a domain, or a dedicated host. Other than that any suggestions are more than welcome.
Specifically I was thinking whether I should include that facebook like & the facebook/flickr links or not. Any design ideas are more than welcome too.

-And sorry for the annoying ads


----------



## acparsons (May 1, 2014)

I don't like the moving menu bar, connecting it to Flickr may draw people away from your page. I do see the logic it putting a Facebook login on there. Put more photos on that page and take off external link. You are a great photographer, put more photos on this site.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 1, 2014)

....and I would change 'critters' to 'creatures' because the single colloquialism seems out of place and unprofessional.

Pictures look good.


----------



## Designer (May 1, 2014)

On my computer the lower half of the page is blank.  I think you should fill it with something.  You might consider your contact information, a logo, maybe a story.  

Excellent photographs!


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 1, 2014)

acparsons said:


> I don't like the moving menu bar, connecting it to Flickr may draw people away from your page. I do see the logic it putting a Facebook login on there. Put more photos on that page and take off external link. You are a great photographer, put more photos on this site.



Thanks you so much acparsons, it feels great to be called great :sillysmi:. I'm really happy that you like my pics.  I'll definitely put in more pics 
Also thanks for bringing the menu to my attention, I've fixed the moving menu bar. I've taken your point on flickr too, and will decide after a few more opinions. BTW which external links are you asking me to take off? The flickr ones?


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 1, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> ....and I would change 'critters' to 'creatures' because the single colloquialism seems out of place and unprofessional.
> 
> Pictures look good.


Thanks a lot, I've fixed that too. I actually played around with a few words. Just 'animals' or 'wildlife' didn't seem right, does 'Animals & Wildlife' was causing some troubles with the menu. I learned the term 'critters' only a few days back on TPF and just went with it.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 1, 2014)

Designer said:


> On my computer the lower half of the page is blank.  I think you should fill it with something.  You might consider your contact information, a logo, maybe a story.
> 
> Excellent photographs!


Thank you so much Designer for the compliment, I'm really glad you like my pics too. 

BTW can I trouble you for a screenshot? It would give me an idea for the design. And could you share your screen resolution please? I tested this on 1366X768.

Also your opinion on the flickr links would be appreciated.


----------



## sashbar (May 1, 2014)

Excellent photographs! I would  consider leaving more space around some of your subjects, some images are cropped too tight to my liking, elephants and horses are wonderful, but do not be afraid to put them into some environment for a better balance. Your photos will look more expansive on your website.
There is lot of empty dark space on the page as was mentioned before, I guess you need to think about a nicer backgroundand some other elements. 
The other negative that I would like to mention is the voluntary crop, photographs look like random size and proportions. I do not know how to deal with that now, and if you can resize the photos,  but your images do deserve a professional layout and consistent images format is very desirable and look much more professional.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 1, 2014)

I still like it but think you got some solid suggestions for your photos that deserve the best layout. Someday I might do this but haven't a clue how to build my own site. I am sure I will figure it out when I am ready. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 1, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Excellent photographs! I would  consider leaving more space around some of your subjects, some images are cropped too tight to my liking, elephants and horses are wonderful, but do not be afraid to put them into some environment for a better balance.


Guilty as charged, and this is not the first time I've been told this on TPF. With most of these pics, I didn't have much option with the crop. Mostly there were some man made items there (like in the elephant shot), but I bet I could have composed them better thinking of the background. I'll keep that in mind next time.

I'm honestly dozing off while typing, will respond properly tomorrow. Good night!


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 2, 2014)

sashbar said:


> There is lot of empty dark space on the page as was mentioned before, I guess you need to think about a nicer backgroundand some other elements


This is where it's a bit confusing for me, as far as I can tell there's empty spaces on two vertical sides of the page. Are you talking about those vertical spaces or are you finding empty spaces below the images as well? I can work out some logo or stuff, but not sure what is being advised here.



sashbar said:


> The other negative that I would like to mention is the voluntary crop,  photographs look like random size and proportions. I do not know how to  deal with that now, and if you can resize the photos,  but your images  do deserve a professional layout and consistent images format is very  desirable and look much more professional.


Thank you so much for the nice words  
The problem with most of my photos is that they are candid shots, specially of the animals which I shoot the most. I have to crop them off to remove unwanted elements from the sides. I do understand what you're getting at, but really can't think of a solution to this. Any ideas? I'd be happy to try out new things.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 2, 2014)

DarkShadow said:


> I still like it but think you got some solid suggestions for your photos that deserve the best layout. Someday I might do this but haven't a clue how to build my own site. I am sure I will figure it out when I am ready. Keep up the good work.



Thank you so much David 
Although I've the advantage of being a programmer, from what I've seen at wix, you need zero coding skills to make a website. And to make one like me, zero investment as well (except time). I made that entire thing with one days effort. It's all drag and drop


----------



## Designer (May 2, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> BTW can I trouble you for a screenshot? It would give me an idea for the design. And could you share your screen resolution please? I tested this on 1366X768.



On my 27-inch iMac with  Resolution: 2560 x 1440

I will have to convert it to a smaller file for the upload.  Same apparent size.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 2, 2014)

Thank you so much, this screenshot helps more than you know. This screenshot now has me in a couple of dilemmas and some suggestions would sure be appreciated.

1) I never considered that people might be looking at these pictures in anything larger than an FHD screen, and decided to upload smaller sized files for faster load time. The trade off seemed fare as images of around 1200X1200 would look good enough on that. But to view that on this resolution may not be ideal, but to increase the file sizes would mean slower response time for the website. Hence the dilemma #1.

2) #2 is a bit more relevant to the initial request for the screenshot. I clearly see what you meant in your original post about a lot of empty space, but the problem is that empty space would differ by resolution.
My thought process was to have the menu just above the wix.com advertisement so people won't have to scroll down to the menu, and the focus would be on the page rather than on the ad. For my resolution it looks like this. The problem is theirs no one size fits all solution, and if I modify it based on one resolution it's not ideal for another one. Some suggestions desperately needed.


----------



## Designer (May 2, 2014)

I wish I could help more, but I am computer challenged.  I know the softwares that I have learned, but that is all.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 3, 2014)

Designer said:


> I wish I could help more, but I am computer challenged.  I know the softwares that I have learned, but that is all.



That's all right, if it wasn't for you I wouldn't even know of this problem. I appreciate your help, thanks


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 4, 2014)

In case someone else found this problem of layouts changing with resolution, here's a nice website which lets you check how it will look at various resolutions including tablets, TVs and mobiles. Just thought I should share this info in case someone bumps into this thread looking for it. Thanks to everyone who helped out.


----------



## Derrel (May 4, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:
			
		

> O
> BTW can I trouble you for a screenshot? It would give me an idea for the design. And could you share your screen resolution please? I tested this on 1366X768.



THIS was one of my favorite pictures, the dog sniffing the flower. Here is how the site looks on my computer at 2560 x 1920 pixels.


----------



## Raj_55555 (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Derrel. I did some research and it seems this is a problem with wix.com that we can't really optimize the website for different resolutions, it's optimized for 1366X768. I've been thinking of solutions by changing the design but so far no results. Any suggestions are welcome, and thanks for the screenshot .


----------

